# How to smooth automation in Logic?



## bdr (May 4, 2012)

My student asked me if it's possible to improve the automation smoothing in Logic.He is trying to overdub midi CC using (i believe) a mod wheel. I have googled (I'm a DP user) and can't find the answer...could a Logic guru please assist?

Thanks


----------



## Tatu (May 4, 2012)

Not a specialist, but CC often looks like that, when two ore more already automated regions are placed on top of each other and then glued together.

If that's the way it looks after one take, then there's something wrong with the controller it self.

Redo.


----------



## robh (May 4, 2012)

bdr @ Fri May 04 said:


> My student asked me if it's possible to improve the automation smoothing in Logic.He is trying to overdub midi CC using (i believe) a mod wheel. I have googled (I'm a DP user) and can't find the answer...could a Logic guru please assist?
> 
> Thanks


Two ways: Turn on track automation and select "Touch" in the box to the left of the dark grey box (see picture), or select "Touch" in the blank box just above the volume meters and pan knob in the inspector (bottom left of screen). 

Right now, it does look like his new data is being merged with the old on subsequent takes. "Touch" will fix that.



Rob


----------



## bdr (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. He has managed to get rid of those large drops which were indeed caused by multiple overdubs. But the automation is still very coarse with large stair stepping. Is that a function that can be adjusted in Logic?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 4, 2012)

Draw over it with the cursor.


----------



## midphase (May 4, 2012)

robh @ Fri May 04 said:


> Two ways: Turn on track automation and select "Touch" in the box to the left of the dark grey box (see picture), or select "Touch" in the blank box just above the volume meters and pan knob in the inspector (bottom left of screen).



Incorrecto.

Touch deals with channel strip and insert automation (i.e. track volume, pan, bus send, etc) and not CC. Enabling Touch on a channel strip will have absolutely no effect on your MIDI data.

What it looks like it's happening in the OP is that your student overdubbed different MIDI cc values , but did not do so consistently resulting in some jagged automation.

I believe there is a MIDI preference that allows you to minimize cc data, although I'm not sure that it will help you here necessarily.

Honestly, the way I do it is when that happens I manually fix it in the edit window...either that or get rid of all the MIDI cc data and start from scratch.


----------



## Tatu (May 4, 2012)

midphase @ Fri May 04 said:


> What it looks like it's happening in the OP is that your student overdubbed different MIDI cc values , but did not do so consistently resulting in some jagged automation.



Indeed. When there's no direct data being sent (wheel movement), this is what happens if the old automation haven't been removed. Hence, redo.


----------



## bdr (May 4, 2012)

He redid the automation and it still had very coarse stair stepping. I had shown my class one of the Mike Patti videos to inspire them, (he uses DP) and he began by playing a few string chords, went back and overdubbed CC7 using a midi fader to give some nice swells. So this is what my student is trying to do in Logic.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (May 4, 2012)

You do know about the two kinds of automation, right? MIDI and Logic's own?


----------



## bdr (May 4, 2012)

No, as I said I'm a DP user and am just trying to assist my student. What is 'Logic's' automation and how does it differ? Can you simply assign a controller to overdub volume/expression? What if the particular sounds volume responds to the MW as many EW sounds do?


----------



## Simplesly (May 5, 2012)

You should do that kind of midi automation in the piano roll, rather than hyperdraw as pictured. There is a little icon in the bottom left that looks like three little lines with dots on the end - that opens the midi automation lane in the piano roll. Zoom in to an acceptable resolution and use the pencil to smooth out the curve.


----------



## robh (May 5, 2012)

midphase @ Fri May 04 said:


> Incorrecto.


 It worked for me.

Hit record, moved the mod wheel, mod wheel data was replaced. Did I find a bug in Logic?  

EDIT: Hm You're right. It doesn't seem to be working this morning. Don't know what I did yesterday. Perhaps the particular patch I used didn't reveal the issues I was experiencing just now. That and I must have misread what was showing on screen.

Rob


----------



## bdr (May 5, 2012)

Thanks again for all your replies. From the responses it seems it is not possible to do a simple thing like record some chords and then overdub fader movements on it in Logic, rather you should draw in automation, or if it is possible it is incredibly convoluted as so many things seem to be in Logic.


----------



## ThomasL (May 5, 2012)

A "somewhat" fix is if you open the Piano Roll, view the control data there and then select "Functions/Delete MIDI Events/Duplicates" and you should have something like the screens below.

Not perfect, but closer.

Please take note, it removes notes as well, ALL duplicate MIDI data.


----------



## vrocko (May 5, 2012)

I am not a Logic expert, but from my understanding what you are trying to accomplish is doable in Logic

1-Make sure in the project settings/Recordings you select "merge with selected regions" 

2-Record the desired part with or without CC data 

3-Once you are happy with the take, *highlight* the region that you want to overdub and this will rewrite or write all the CC data.

I think this is what you are trying to do, If not then I guess I am not understanding. but I hope that helps


----------



## JT3_Jon (May 5, 2012)

bdr @ Sat May 05 said:


> Thanks again for all your replies. From the responses it seems it is not possible to do a simple thing like record some chords and then overdub fader movements on it in Logic, rather you should draw in automation, or if it is possible it is incredibly convoluted as so many things seem to be in Logic.



This is NOT true. I use this method all the time. 

1. push PLAY (not record) and play notes on my keyboard.
2. use "capture last take as recording" to capture the recording if I liked it. 
3. push Play and using my dedicated fader controller, draw in CC11 and/or CC1 for volume swells / dynamics. 
4. again use "capture last take as recording." 
5. Select both tracks and "merge regions" so they are both on the same track. 

note, I NEVER use CC7 for volume automation of performance dynamics (i.e. cresc, dims, etc). I use CC11 or CC1 for that. I only use track volume for mixing.

Also I NEVER use "record mode" for midi recording. I always push play and if I like what I played use "capture last take as recording."


----------



## mikebarry (May 5, 2012)

This is one thing I wish logic was better at. A smooth function would be appreciated. The data is always very steppish like an etch a sketch. I spend a good deal smoothing these during tracking.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 6, 2012)

mikebarry @ Sat May 05 said:


> This is one thing I wish logic was better at. A smooth function would be appreciated. The data is always very steppish like an etch a sketch. I spend a good deal smoothing these during tracking.



Logic's host automation needs work, period. Sometimes it does not trigger where it is supposed to, sometimes it simply stops working on large projects, etc. It is erratic and I hope will be vastly improved in Logic X whenever that happens.

I do more MIDI automating (Hyperdraw) these days anyways.


----------

